# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Перенос номенклатуры!!!

## tiestok

Привет. Помогите новичку перенести номенклатуру с картинками из Розницы (8.1 ред 1.0)  в УТ (8.1 ред 10.3). Скачал все возможное обработки, перечитал все возможные статьи, но без результатно. Уже неделю мучаюсь:(

----------


## DMLangepas

надо писать правила свои, вот так вряд ли получится. Либо изменять действующие. А Зачем с картинками?

----------


## tiestok

желательно с картинками)), чтоб менеджеру было легче ориентироваться в одинаковых по наименованию номенклатуры. А как писать эти правила? С чего начинать? Какие обработки использовать? Предложите пожалуйста какие нибудь статьи, материалы для самостоятельно изучения вопроса.

----------


## DMLangepas

http://kb.mista.ru/index.php
Либо заказывайте в прайсе 1с, книги по программированию.
Обработку можно использовать Конвертацию данных 2.1
А так можно и без обработок, чисто правилами

----------

tiestok (18.06.2012)

----------


## tiestok

СПАСИБО!

----------

